# Racing videos..nissan vs all check them out Turbo VQ vid, max vs 350Z & turbointegra



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Racing videos..nissan vs all check them out Turbo VQ vid, max vs 350Z & turbointegra*

I posted some videos on the nissan vs all, 

check them out, there is a video of a turbo Vq, a maxima vs the 350z two views of the race rear view and side view. Max vs a turbo integra, and max vs cl and one of a max vs mustang GT old body. 


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6575


----------

